# Mudança da norma: sAmos , seje



## Oliveiratadeu

O que leva a mudarmos a norma?
Vejo muito as pessoas trocarem a vogal do verbo ser, por exemplo: Nós sAmos explorados/ Não seje covarde. 

O uso consagrado é o que leva a assumir como a norma o que antes era erro? Mas como conciliar a aceitação do erro e o ensino da norma?


----------



## englishmania

Nunca ouvi "nós samos" e não consigo compreender por que razão alguém diria algo assim.

Em relação a "seje", tem a ver com as regras do presente do conjuntivo. Os verbos acabados em -ar fazem o presente do conjuntivo em "e": amar, (que) ame.  Os verbos que acabam em -er fazem o presente do conjuntivo em "a": comer, (que) coma.

O verbo ''ser'' é irregular e não pertence a nenhuma conjugação. No entanto, as pessoas associam o som "e" ao conjuntivo (ame, lave, goste,...) e  usam uma construção inexistente.

Na minha opinião, neste caso, não há como aceitar o erro. Há que ensinar a forma correta.


----------



## visconde

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Mas como conciliar a aceitação do erro e o ensino da norma?


Talvez fazendo o esforço de conceber a normal como dinâmica, mutável, ajustável, ainda que duma pachorra sem igual?


----------



## Ari RT

visconde said:


> Talvez fazendo o esforço de conceber a normal como dinâmica, mutável, ajustável, ainda que duma pachorra sem igual?



Ainda que de uma pachorra que é parte de sua essência, que a faz, enfim, ser como é. Questionar a velocidade de mudança da norma seria atentar contra sua natureza, ou seja, pecar contra ela. O mesmo de que acusamos os atuais indigitados.
Não me oponho à mudança, nem mesmo tenho poréns a acrescentar quanto à velocidade da mudança. Mas creio que, se há uma porção dos falantes de uma língua qualquer empurrando-a para um lado, é perfeitamente válido que outra porção queira limitar (nunca travar) o movimento, de modo a evitar a perda da coesão.


----------



## Tony100000

englishmania said:


> Nunca ouvi "nós samos" e não consigo compreender por que razão alguém diria algo assim.
> 
> Em relação a "seje", tem a ver com as regras do presente do conjuntivo. Os verbos acabados em -ar fazem o presente do conjuntivo em "e": amar, (que) ame.  Os verbos que acabam em -er fazem o presente do conjuntivo em "a": comer, (que) coma.
> 
> O verbo ''ser'' é irregular e não pertence a nenhuma conjugação. No entanto, as pessoas associam o som "e" ao conjuntivo (ame, lave, goste,...) e  usam uma construção inexistente.
> 
> Na minha opinião, neste caso, não há como aceitar o erro. Há que ensinar a forma correta.


Não sei porquê, mas há quem diga "samos", sim.


----------



## englishmania

Tony100000 said:


> Não sei porquê, mas há quem diga "samos", sim.


Nunca ouvi.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também não, mas semos já ouvi, mas bem poucas vezes.


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> Não sei porquê, mas há quem diga "samos", sim.


Também já ouvi, sim, da boca de gente com pouca ou inexistente escolarização. E _'semos_' também.


----------



## Guigo

Já escutei: _nós samos_ (poucas vezes) e _nós semos_.  Por incrível que pareça, prefiro estas formas a _nós é _ou _a gente somos_.  

No caso de _semos/samos_, a pessoa está conjugando corretamente, mas errando no conteúdo.  Creio que a correção, por aprendizado, fica menos difícil.

O erro no conteúdo, ocorre mesmo e muito em pessoas ditas escolarizadas ou nunca ouviram o 'famoso' Galvão Bueno lançar o seu infame: "se ele manter esta velocidade...".


----------



## visconde

Guigo said:


> [...] o seu infame: "se ele manter esta velocidade...".


Voei, Guigo, desculpa.


----------



## Guigo

visconde said:


> Voei, Guigo, desculpa.



Nas corridas de Fórmula 1, o Galvão não se cansa de usar esta expressão: "se ele manter (a posição, a velocidade, o tempo, a distância, etc)..." ao referir-se ao desempenho de determinado piloto ou de sua equipe.


----------



## visconde

Ah, sim: mantém ou mantiver.  Êta. Tem o da Dilma: "eu posso ser o que eu querer, o que eu querer eu posso ser". Rima, vai.

Ai que saudades dela.


----------



## Alentugano

No Alentejo ainda se consegue ouvir nós samos, geralmente em localidades mais pequenas/isoladas e/ou de pessoas com menos escolaridade. Antes que alguém me tente corrigir, “mais pequena/o” está absolutamente correto na norma lusitana.


----------



## Vanda

Também nunca reparei ninguém dizer ''samos''. Deve ser mesmo, como disse Alentugano, coisa do além.... quero dizer, Alentejo.


----------



## guihenning

Eu já ouvi muito nós samo(s). Semos, não.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Alentugano said:


> No Alentejo ainda se consegue ouvir nós samos, geralmente em localidades mais pequenas/isoladas e/ou de pessoas com menos escolaridade. Antes que alguém me tente corrigir, “mais pequena/o” está absolutamente correto na norma lusitana.



   Pelo que eu saiba, cá no Brasil o "mais pequeno" é muito usado também, apesar de ser menos frequente.


----------



## Alentugano

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Pelo que eu saiba, cá no Brasil o "mais pequeno" é muito usado também, apesar de ser menos frequente.


Sempre ouvi (e li) dizer que, no Brasil, mais pequeno é considerado um erro.


----------



## visconde

Alentugano said:


> Sempre ouvi (e li) dizer que, no Brasil, mais pequeno é considerado um erro.


É considerado um erro mas não é um erro. Nenhuma justificativa minimamente convincente jamais nos é dada. É decretado que 'mais pequeno' não existe porque 'menor' existe, e 'menor' quer dizer mais pequeno.

Ora, desde quando a existência de sinônimos é razão para excluir um dos sinônimos?  Não existe 'sinal de trânsito' porque existe 'semáforo'?


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, não, Visconde. A gramática explica, sim, que mais pequeno é a forma usada na comparação da mesma coisa: ele é mais pequeno/ mais grande do que esperto. "Mais pequeno" está correto?
O caso de «mais grande» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## visconde

Vanda said:


> A gramática explica, sim, que mais pequeno é a forma usada na comparação da mesma coisa: ele é mais pequeno/ mais grande do que esperto.


Mais ou menos, Vanda. Esse 'mais' aí está mais para 'antes' (_rather_) que 'mais' de grau mesmo (_more_).
​Ele é mais pequeno do que esperto.​Ele é antes pequeno que esperto.​
Não é comparação propriamente.


----------

